# Coffee Reviews



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Good morning to you all. My name is Ian and I'm one of the owners of link removed

I am looking for popular websites / blog owners to review some of our coffee. The reason for this is twofold really, one we would like our customers to see independent reviews of our coffee and two we would like to get good quality links to our website.

Can anyone recommend anywhere?

We've sent some coffee to link removed already and are waiting for them to review.

We sell our coffee on Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.de as well so we have reviews on there already.

Many thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Why not offer some beans to users on here to review, plenty of high end grinders and machines, plus knowledge of the market/beans/roasters....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

......and even lowly entry level machines also. You could get a wide range of equipment and experience based reviews of your beans amongst the members. A full try out indeed.


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Why not offer some beans to users on here to review, plenty of high end grinders and machines, plus knowledge of the market/beans/roasters....


I would definitely be open to that as long as the review would be displayed in a place where a decent amount of potential customers will be able to see it. We are quite a young company and need to 'get ourselves out there!' so to speak.

So if you have a website / blog that receives a decent amount of traffic or has a decent pagerank or domain authority please PM me and I will send you some coffee









Thank you


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ian, welcome to the forum. Please contact the forum site administrator, Glenn, if you would like to advertise.


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Systemic Kid!

I'm not really looking to advertise at this moment in time I'm looking to get genuine reviews from people that other people will get to see. We do already advertise on Google and Amazon.

Does Glenn offer a review service for coffees at all like CoffeeJudge.co.uk ?

Kind regards


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ian Clayton said:


> I would definitely be open to that as long as the review would be displayed in a place where a decent amount of potential customers will be able to see it. We are quite a young company and need to 'get ourselves out there!' so to speak.
> 
> So if you have a website / blog that receives a decent amount of traffic or has a decent pagerank or domain authority please PM me and I will send you some coffee
> 
> ...


You should speak to Glenn, see what he can offer you on that.


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Froggystyle, how do I contact Glenn please?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Ian - this website has nearly 10,000 members and approx 2500 visits per day. Does that constitute a decent amount of traffic?

Have a look in the Bean sub-forum. Lots of reviews on beans/roasters. I'm sure that you would find some volunteers if you were to offer some samples for tasting.

One thing you can guarantee: they will be well considered, articulate, objective and done by people with a real passion for coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ian Clayton said:


> Hi Systemic Kid!
> 
> I'm not really looking to advertise at this moment in time I'm looking to get genuine reviews from people that other people will get to see. We do already advertise on Google and Amazon.
> 
> ...


You can send a message to Glenn via the PM service. Click on 'notifications' at top right of menu and then click 'send message'. PM function isn't open to new members but you can use it to contact mods and site admin.


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You can send a message to Glenn via the PM service. Click on 'notifications' at top right of menu and then click 'send message'. PM function isn't open to new members but you can use it to contact mods and site admin.


Much appreciated.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ian, you will learn, that a forum is a hands on place with a very wide membership covering all sorts of experience and equipment. It may be that your target market is not that person. It maybe that your target is the fashionable end who do not really know their arse from their elbow. I doubt many of us users frequent review sites to judge a coffee. What normally happpens is that someone buys a coffee and then tells others how he found it. Again, what I dislike others may enjoy! WHy not discuss with Glenn a deal which may end up with you gicing some coffee away on here with your site pointing to a thread on here for review commenst. We allready run a darker side and lighter side montly review service where we buy 20 kilos or so of either darker or lighter coffee. If you feel your roasting skills are up to it, than maybe ask to hook in to that. that way you get paid for your coffee, and will receive comments back from the 20 participants


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> One thing you can guarantee: they will be well considered, articulate, objective


Optimistic



NickdeBug said:


> One thing you can guarantee: they will be done by people with a real passion for coffee.


Probably


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Did the other thread get expunged?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Did the other thread get expunged?


I have temporarily removed it until glenn has had the opportunity to contact the Roaster concerned

Thanks


----------

